# Insurance



## april4533 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone know of a cheap GTR insurance for a modified import??

Cheers


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

We specialise in modified car insurance and Japanese import car insurance. 

Modified Car and Modified Van Insurance - Specialist Vehicle Insurance

Tel: 01707 642552


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

april4533 said:


> Anyone know of a cheap GTR insurance for a modified import??
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try if you like.
If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And him^^^^. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

april4533 said:


> Anyone know of a cheap GTR insurance for a modified import??
> 
> Cheers


We offer GTROC members a discount off our prices. So could be worth trying us for a quote as well.

You didnt specify which GTR you have purchased. If its the R35 model we probably wont be competitive as we specialised more in the modified r32 and R33 models

If you cover less than 7500 a year as well you would qualify for a reduced mileage discount which can lead to some good quotes 

If you wanted to call the office on 01277 650866 or visit Greenlight Insurance we can happily run the quote for you.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh for fuc....

What he said as well ^^^^^


----------

